# μετατρέπω, παθητική μετοχή;



## nickel (Mar 28, 2011)

Αν έχετε να αποδώσετε αγγλικές μετοχές σε θέση επιθέτου σαν το _transformed_ ή το _converted_, θα δυσκολευτείτε να παίξετε με το _μετατρέπω_. Αν κοιτάξετε τα λεξικά (ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ), δεν θα βρείτε παθητική μετοχή. Αν σκεφτείτε το _επιτρέπω_ και τον _επιτετραμμένο_, θα φτάσετε σε _μετατετραμμένο_ (αυτό έχουμε και στα αρχαία: _ανατετραμμένος, αποτετραμμένος, εκτετραμμένος_ και τα προαναφερθέντα). Στο lexiscope, τίποτα. Στη βάση teleterm, για το _cοnverted_, βρίσκουμε _μετατρεμμένος_ και _μετα(τε)τραμμένος_. Το πρώτο το βρίσκουμε και στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά είναι λίγο σόλοικο. Ευρήματα για _μετατραμμένος_, ούτε μια ντουζίνα! Υπάρχει βέβαια και η μετοχή αορίστου: _ο μετατραπείς, η μετατραπείσα, το μετατραπέν_. Και η λύση της λοξοδρόμησης: _μετασκευάζω > μετασκευασμένος, μετασχηματίζω > μετασχηματισμένος_ κ.λπ. Εσείς τι κάνετε;


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 28, 2011)

το *μετατρεπόμενος* δεν σου κάνει; ή ψάχνεις κάτι άλλο;


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2011)

Το _converted_ είναι κανονικά μετοχή (παθητικού) αορίστου, περιγράφει αυτό που έχει ήδη μετατραπεί. Το _μετατρεπόμενος_ λέει ότι κάτι μετατρέπεται αυτή τη στιγμή ή συνήθως μετατρέπεται / μπορεί να μετατραπεί. Ένα _μετατρεπόμενο κρεβατάκι_ δεν ξέρουμε αν έχει «μετατραπεί». Το _μετα(τε)τραμμένο_ είναι το «εκ μετατροπής», «κατόπιν μετατροπής». Έχουν όση διαφορά έχει ο ετοιμοθάνατος από τον πεθαμένο (dying, dead). :)


----------



## sarant (Mar 29, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι το λιγότερο κακό, ή ίσως το πιο καλό, τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, είναι το μετατρεμμένος, το οποίο δεν έχει λίγα γκουγκλίσματα, έχει πολλά και σε όλα τα γένη/πτώσεις. Αφού δεν ρίζωσε ο αρχαίος τρόπος κλίσης, έχασε. Κι έπειτα, το μετατρεμμένος είναι πια λέξη λαϊκή, βλ. γκουγκλιά: επιτέλους να σταματήσουν οι κάγκουρες με τα μετατρεμμένα αυτοκίνητα! 

Σε λίγο θα αρχίσω να λανσάρω και το "διαστρεμμένος", όπως έγραφε το 1917 ο Λαπαθιώτης για τον βασιλιά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2011)

Καταλαβαίνω το θέλγητρο τού _τρέπω > τρεμμένος_, αλλά, ακόμα κι αν δεν έχω τον ζηλιάρη τον _επιτετραμμένο_ να καθηλώνει τη σκέψη μου, έχω αυτό που ανέφερες να μου γνέφει από απέναντι: τα _στρέφω > στραμμένος, αντεστραμμένος, διεστραμμένος, κατεστραμμένος_, είναι πολλά και ισχυρά και ας είναι (εν μέρει) άσχετα.


----------



## sarant (Mar 29, 2011)

Ο επιτετραμμένος δεν μετράει διότι δεν φαίνεται από πού προέρχεται. Τα "στραμμένος" είναι πράγματι πολλά και ισχυρά, αλλά ευτυχώς από άλλο ρήμα, οπότε με έναν καλό δικηγόρο τα βγάζουμε εκτός διαδικασίας. Έπειτα, έχεις και το θρεμμένος, του τρέφω ;)


----------

